# HUGE VINTAGE OLD SCHOOL SONY XM-1000 4 CHANNEL AMP



## DanielAndrew (Dec 15, 2018)

HUGE VINTAGE OLD SCHOOL SONY XM-1000 4 CHANNEL AMP On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HUGE-VINTAGE-OLD-SCHOOL-SONY-XM-1000-4-CHANNEL-AMP-003-DISTORTION?


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

Stay away from that seller. just walk away


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

porscheman said:


> Stay away from that seller. just walk away


100% feedback, what are we missing?


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

Search that user name on here. It's one of the mysteries of eBay


----------

